# Angeln am Weissensee



## krikinbg (13. April 2003)

Hi Leute

Ich werde im Mai für eine Woche am Weissensee Urlaub machen.
wer kann mir denn ein paar Tipps über den Weissensee geben?
War dort noch nie hörte aber das es ein sehr guter See sein sollte.
Leider hab ich nur 3 Tage zeit zum Angeln das dort die Saison erst am 10.05 eröffnet wird.

Hilfe von eurer Seite wäre nett

Danke Gruß
Chris  :s


----------



## Jani Brandl (14. Februar 2004)

Der Weissensee ist in der Tat ein sehr gutes Gewässer.Habe dort schon viele große Hechte und Karpfen erwischt.Ich bin vielleicht auch beim Auftakt dabei,wegen der großen Seeforellen.


----------



## jugendleiter (16. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln am Weissensee*

fahre seid 15 jahren an den see in kärnten ist super dort einfach .

und seid 3 jahren bin ich bei jedem angeln im mai dabei hechte waren bei mir leider noch keine grossen dabei aber schöne schleien und  schleien und karpfen 
nur ohne boot hat man wenig chancen dort echlot ist verboten braucht man auch nicht der see ist so klar das man bis zu einer tiefe von 4-6 meter den grund sieht


----------



## Karpfenschubser (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Weissensee*

Hallo!

Da der Weissensee für mich auch interessant wäre würde mich mal interessiern welche Regeln dort gelten und was es für mich als Gastfischer kosten würde?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Karpfenschubser (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Weissensee*

Noch mal ich ... hab schon etwas gefunden:

http://kaernten.anglerinfo.at/html/sp_weissensee.html


Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen Tip an welcher Stelle ich meine Karpfenrute am besten auslegen sollte ...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## jugendleiter (1. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Weissensee*

deine karpfenrute kannst du am besten im westufer auslegen , dieses jahr im mai bei dem angeln um die goldene forelle wurde ein karpfen von 10kg und einer von 6 kg gefangen und viele so um die 3 bis 4 kg .
du musst aber immer darauf achten da du an krautfreien stellen angelst .
und auf jeden fall hartes material benutzt .
konnte einen amur (ca 1,10m gross) mit eine 40er mono nicht vom kraut fern halten .:c
werde nächstes jahr mit einer geflochtenen anrücken #q


----------



## Andi_330ci (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Weissensee*

Fahre immer im Juli 2 Wochen an den Weissensee.

Fische immen bei den Seerosenbeeten in Gatschach, Oberndorf auf grosse Karpfen mit Frolic!

Fische seit 7 Jahren immer an den gleichen Stellen, fange dort ziemlich erfolgreich Karpfen zwischen 4 und 10 kg :vik: 

In den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich fast keine Hechte mehr gefangen, nur 1 beim Schleppen und 1 mit dem Blinker bei der Seebrücke und die waren auch nur 55 und 60 cm groß!

Habe schon alles probiert und keinen grossen Hecht dort gefangen :c


----------



## cwi (15. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Weissensee*

ich selbst war noch nie am Weissensee.....

aber vielleicht hilft dir das weiter

http://www.rotauge.at/berichte/Urlaub_am_Weissensee.html

Grüße Christoph


----------



## Fischopa (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Weissensee*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Board.
Möchte aber mal einen kleinen Komentar zu vielgerühmten Weißensee abgeben.Der Weißensee war mal ein top
Angelgewässer.Wie es sich für einen klaren Bergsee gehört ,waren viele Renken und Forellen darin.Karpfen können sich in dem Gewässer nicht selbst vermehren und werden daher eingesetzt.Das Forellenangeln war in den letzten Jahren wegen 
Unterbestand nicht sehr erfolgreich.Den Neubesatz wollte man durch gänzlichem Fangverbot schützen.(ab 2007 wieder frei,Mindestmaß 70 cm)
Der Hauptzielfisch war die Renke (Reinanke) welche in ausreichenden Stückzahlen vorhanden waren.Der überwiegende Teil der Angler fuhr wegen dieser schönen Angelart und des sehr schmackhaften Fisches zum Weißensee.Zufriedene Angler waren die Gäste ,vorwiegend im Mai und Juni an diesem schönen Gewässer.
Seit ca. 2 Jahren betreibt jedoch ein Berufsfischer erfolgreich  sein Handwerk.Die von Ihm entnommenen Mengen werden an die Gastronomie vermarktet.Außerdem hat er sich eine schöne Verkaufsstelle am See eingerichtet.Seitdem gehen die Angelerfolge auf diese Fischart immer weiter zurück und haben in diesem Jahr einen absoluten Tiefpunkt erreicht.Im Mai fand der bekannte Angelwettbewerb "Um die Goldene Seeforelle".  statt. Es wimmelte nur so von unzufriedenen Anglern.Ein großer Teil der Pensionsbetreiber am See befürchten eine starkes Wegbleiben ihrer bisherigen Angelgäste.Im letzten Heft 
der Zeitschrift Fisch und Fang stand ein Bericht eines sehr erfolgreichen Weißenseefischers .( der Herr ist mir bekannt)
Er berichtet vonhervorragendem Renkenbestand .Das ist wohl Schnee von gestern.
Alle die zum Renkenfischen an den sonst schönen See fahren wollen sollten sich den Erwerb einer nicht gerade billigen Fischereikarte gut überlegen.

MfG der Fischopa.


----------

